# twin turbos



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

if you were to get a custom amnifold machined, do ypou think it would be possibel to twin turbo a ga16 or sr20? and i mean with all the aded management stuff as well.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

rios said:


> *if you were to get a custom amnifold machined, do ypou think it would be possibel to twin turbo a ga16 or sr20? and i mean with all the aded management stuff as well. *


Single turbos work better on 4 cylinder engines.

Mike


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: twin turbos*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Single turbos work better on 4 cylinder engines.
> 
> Mike *


ok, ill stop dreaming

but what if one turbo was smaller and tit pooled faster and reduced lag on the bigger seocnd turbo? or is this all just crazy talk?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: twin turbos*



rios said:


> *
> ok, ill stop dreaming
> 
> but what if one turbo was smaller and tit pooled faster and reduced lag on the bigger seocnd turbo? or is this all just crazy talk? *


For various engineering reasons a big single is more efficent than smaller twins. If you want to know the specifc details read my turbo series in SCC.

Mike


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

if you were ever trying to do a twin turbo setup, id try to go for a sequential turbo setup (rx-7 twin turbo style). dont know if it actually works with our engines though. rotary engines are different.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

What about 1 turbo for cylinders 1 & 3 and 1 turbo for cylinders 2 & 4? Just curious. I do agree that single turbos are more efficient than two. I've read and heard about many twin turbo supras, 300zxs, 3000GTs, grand nationals, and other cars going to single big turbos with matched intercooler and piping for optimized spooling. Isn't it true that there would be more lag for an intercooled turbo vs. a non-intercooled turbo? Isn't it true that the bigger the intercooler the more lag you get? Isn't it true that bigger intercooler piping will give you more lag? Does the same thing go for bigger downpipes?

Has anyone seen a dual 3" exhaust on an import with turbo? Just curious... you see all these domestics with true dual 3" exhausts, how come supra's and 700whp monsters don't have duals? I know that dynomax ultraflow welded mufflers can flow in the 3" 2300cfm+ / 2.5" 1300cfm / 2" 540cfm. One of the moderators Mike or Michael said that there's a Delta P factor for exhausts and that turbo's favor the biggest pipe available vs the 2" mandrel exhaust with over 500cfm of flow capabilities.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: twin turbos*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Single turbos work better on 4 cylinder engines.
> 
> Mike *


There's a reason he said that before, I'm sure all combinations have been tried. Hell what if we put a turbo on every cylinder?! Quad turbo!? Come on, get real, when you he said one works best it's coming from a pro that has probably already thought or tried it.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

One turbo is not always better, I've been told that four cylinder Porsche 911's have two turbo's. They mounted two small turbo's for smoother acceleratioin.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

When Mike talks you should listen Do you have a Porsche?


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

when was the last 4 cylinder 911 made. Lets see I think late 50's early 60's maybe and it was essentially a VW beetle motor and it cerainly did not have 1 turbo let alone 2. Even 924s and 944s that were turboed only had one. 928's and 968's were never turboed. So I don't know what Porsche you are talking about. Although new 911 turbos have two but any write up on making BIG hp on them or any stock twin turbo has mostly led to changing to on large turbo. I would also think that a small 4cyl. engine would barely flow enough exhaust for two turbos. I don't know though.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

My bad the twin turbo 911's that I was thinking of was a flat six cylinder. This is what I was read and no I don't have a porsche. 

Indeed, in spite of the fact that Porsche have been a pioneer in turbocharging a car, they used to use one single turbine till 1995. If the engine was from a relatively simple architecture, the single turbine induced a real kick when it came into force, around 3,000-3,500 rpm, according to the different models. If it was real pleasure on a highway, it was quite dangerous or exciting in little mountain roads
http://absolute911.mega.net.kg/993turbo.html


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

Old school turbocharging sucked but it made for a very adventurous ride. MY dad's mechanic has a BMW 2002 turbo and it is like any other 2002 until 3500 rpm and a hell breaks loose. Four cylinder lotus turbos were the same way.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if ya wanna do something wild...then supercharge and turbocharge your car!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: twin turbos*



rios said:


> *
> or is this all just crazy talk? *


Yes, it's crazy talk. I've read plenty of mikes articles in SCC and it all made sense when I read it, plus you would have one incredibly complicated and cluster-f***ed engine bay. Good luck even routing wires and manifolds!


----------

